# ~~ STAFF APPLICATIONS NOW OPEN ~~



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/application-forms.php?appid=1

You can ask questions here.  Especially about that new thing I put in there...


----------



## SockHead (Oct 6, 2012)

What took so long


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2012)

SockHead said:


> What took so long



Cool ban bro


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

congrats Justin


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2012)

mino 4 admin 20 whatever


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

When will the new mods, etc. be picked?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

I think you're gonna love my application. I'm DEFINITELY getting modded this year. Jeremy. Just read it.


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2012)

I dont even know if mine sent properly 'cause my internet stuffed up


----------



## Mino (Oct 7, 2012)

Can we apply multiple times?


----------



## Justin (Oct 7, 2012)

Mino said:


> Can we apply multiple times?



All the cool kids apply like 30 times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

Justin said:


> All the cool kids apply like 30 times.


*looks at my one application*  I'm not cool like all the cool kids.


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2012)

Gonna try for Committee, Defiantly not going to be a Mod since I'm not mature enough to deal correctly with idiots.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> *looks at my one application*  I'm not cool like all the cool kids.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

I might apply for committee since I don't have enough posts yet for mod.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 8, 2012)

its obvious i'm the only one with the track record and history to be the next mod
but no, i nominate trevor to be staff again. THE RIDE NEVER ENDS.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

LAG POST, IGNORE


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

I might be commitee. I think planning out "holidays" and events is really fun.

Hopefully I get chosen. I reccomended Justin for mod. lol


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Hopefully I get chosen. I reccomended Justin for mod. lol



Who didn't? LOL!


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Rover AC (Oct 9, 2012)

I applied for a moderator position (quiet, you have no right to laugh ;3 ) But if I don't get chosen I congratulate whoever will.


----------



## easpa (Oct 9, 2012)

Applying for Committee because I'd like to be able to contribute more to the community, but being a mod sounds like too much work. C;


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 9, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Who didn't? LOL!



Yeah, it's like he's already one anyway. o:
Vouching for Justin.  YOU GOT THIS BRO, I BELIEVE IN YOU.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 9, 2012)

I just submitted my 2nd application. Can you accept that one as my "best" application? I like it better lol.


----------



## rafren (Oct 10, 2012)

_*Justin*_ 2012


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2012)

I applied
jk lol


----------



## Caius (Oct 10, 2012)

I applied. I'm happy with anything.


----------



## rivulet (Oct 10, 2012)

I applied for committee to welcome new members. I love to welcome people


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the committee applications are broken because I havent gotten any.  Let me check on that...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2012)

There should be an application for local cabbage salesman. We all could use some cabbage every now and then.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> There should be an application for local cabbage salesman. We all could use some cabbage every now and then.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys, what's up?

Good luck though dudes.


----------



## Caius (Oct 14, 2012)

Andy. <3


----------



## Mino (Oct 14, 2012)

Ain't no one got my green now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2012)

Jeremy said:


>


So when all of this is over, this must be my staff rank. (Let's be honest, I'm not getting the mod position. Not with THAT application. Yes, you read it.) I will be TBT's Local Cabbage Salesman.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> So when all of this is over, this must be my staff rank. (Let's be honest, I'm not getting the mod position. Not with THAT application. Yes, you read it.) I will be TBT's Local Cabbage Salesman.



If you'd filled out a serious application, some thought might have gone into it.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Hey guys, what's up?
> 
> Good luck though dudes.



Didn't care for the green, eh?


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Didn't care for the green, eh?



The green is better than the blue by far.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2012)

Green in general is a better color than blue, methinks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2012)

AndyB said:


> If you'd filled out a serious application, some thought might have gone into it.


Trust me. I've filled out a serious application for the past four years. Everyone knows there was no way I was going to be a mod. I just did it for the fun this time. Besides, my warn level in the past and my bias speaks for itself. I can't remain neutral in an argument and there's no way I would resist a 'debate'.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2012)

Honestly, with the attitude of "It's obvious I wont get this, so I wont bother", you're not going to get anywhere with it.


----------



## Princess (Oct 14, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Everyone knows there was no way I was going to be a mod.


Not with that attitude!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Not with that attitude!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Oct 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Trust me. I've filled out a serious application for the past four years. Everyone knows there was no way I was going to be a mod. I just did it for the fun this time. Besides, my warn level in the past and my bias speaks for itself. I can't remain neutral in an argument and there's no way I would resist a 'debate'.



I forgot about warn levels.

Good times.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not sure why you would bother applying if you knew you wouldn't become a mod.. let alone filling a "joke" app? Its a little confusing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2012)

jello said:


> I'm not sure why you would bother applying if you knew you wouldn't become a mod.. let alone filling a "joke" app? Its a little confusing.


Because there's no reason in having fun. Oh no, why would we want to do that?


----------



## Princess (Oct 15, 2012)

Yo man. Those apps I filled out for Mino were HARD WORK.
BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEARS went into that.

What fun are you talking about?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

Mino said:


> I forgot about warn levels.
> 
> Good times.



Ugh, those were such a waste of time.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Because there's no reason in having fun. Oh no, why would we want to do that?



It was a waste of my precious time and I think it gave me pneumonia


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Because there's no reason in having fun. Oh no, why would we want to do that?



Exactly. I'm glad I got the point across to you


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Trust me. I've filled out a serious application for the past four years. Everyone knows there was no way I was going to be a mod. I just did it for the fun this time. Besides, my warn level in the past and my bias speaks for itself. I can't remain neutral in an argument and there's no way I would resist a 'debate'.



To be fair... recognizing you have a bias in the first place helps you not have a bias in the future...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2012)

Sporge27 said:


> To be fair... recognizing you have a bias in the first place helps you not have a bias in the future...


Everyone has a bias. It's whether or not you act on your bias and choose to make your decisions based upon it that matters.


----------



## Liv (Oct 15, 2012)

I know who I'm recommending! 

ME.
jk.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 17, 2012)

I applied for mod hope I get picked!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there a way I can revoke one of my submissions? for example, suggesting a mod?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 20, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Is there a way I can revoke one of my submissions? for example, suggesting a mod?



That means something... Like you know, a scenario about a little fishie....


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 20, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> That means something... Like you know, a scenario about a little fishie....



oh hush, you (;


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 20, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> oh hush, you (;



Nailed it


----------

